# Tank Environment ok for Malawi's?



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 55g with small black rock substrate. I bought that 24"x17" 2 piece magic castle that has big caves under it. My water quality is perfect for Malawi's I think. My ph runs 8.7 but I added some driftwood to bring it down a little. My hardness is very hard..

I was thinking of getting a breeding pair of convicts but I think I'd rather get something a little more exotic that if it did breed I could maybe have an easier time getting rid of them.

We would like to get a breeding pair of something though so the family can witness the parenting, etc..

Any suggestions?


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tank Sounds right, I believe convicts are south american cichlids


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah Convicts are S.A. I wasn't going to mix them. I think I want to go with Malawi's instead.

Convicts are too common and a tank full of babies would go to waste I think.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Also you would want to get more females to males so he can harass more than one other fish


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

What about having a male and few females and having other malwi species. Would there be conflicts come breeding time? I wont have accomodations for agressive fish probably. 

I definitely want to keep the tank understocked also in case of babies happening.


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

IF you just want to breed then get ONE show room cuallity male and 3 to 4 good looking females. Alsow get some hard to find mbunas like that the frys will be easy to sell.


----------

